# Must have gear?



## BearKat13 (Aug 11, 2015)

New to bow hunting. I have been shooting for many months now and have gradually been purchasing gear/ equipment as the season nears. Any must haves (your opinions welcome) or adds to a gear list. Thank you

Camo
Broad heads
Scent eliminators
Game cameras
Climbing stands
Thermacell ??? Are these odorless or can deer detect
Safety harness 
Etc. 

Any input is appreciated, new to the bow field! Hoping to have some luck this year


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

depending on where u hunt will dictate what u will need and want. I have ladder stands, hanging stands, tripods, etc... I use a feeder before season to shoot pigs but when im after deer i don't hunt one. I like to hunt deer trails, scrapes, or any transition section between 2 wooded areas. Usually scouting will give u better ideas of those routes.
But to answer your question i usually take my bow, broadheads/arrows, thermacell, rangefinder, flashlight, pen, knives, grunt call, and rattling horns to the stand. I carry a small back pack with me to put my stuff in. I'd highly recommend a range finder. Its difficult sometimes to range deer in a stand. You would be surprised how far 30 yards looks up in a tree. Get your stands set up where u want and be sure to practice out of it. Don't forget to aim for your exit hole. Since you are up in a tree u will want to shoot that deer higher up in the shoulder so u hit vitals. In bowhunting, patience is the key. Its easy to get excited and shoot the first thing that comes close. I always wait until the rut before i decide. I generally will throw some C'Mere deer out or some type of food attractant to slow one down that's roaming by. It happens fast and anything to give u a few more seconds will help.

the thermacell works awesome and i have personally had no problem with scents getting detected. I always wear scent locker and even wash my clothes in the stuff.
Also get an EZ hanger to stick in your tree to hold your bow, and don't forget a piece of string to pull your bow up with.
hope this helps some and good luck


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Good advice above.
Only carry what will fit in your pockets. I have a thorough scent free regimen but I don't use additional spray in the field....

Bend at the waist when elevated. If you just shoot down you are moving your anchor point/eye alignment and you will miss. Keep that bow arm in proper form and bend as a complete system at the waist.


----------



## Redfishchaser (May 26, 2009)

Thermacell and Ozonics are the two things I won't go to the tree without in bow season.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Rangefinder like Bushnell Primos Truth


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

TP for what its made for and for a blood trail, rangefinder???? your going to be shooting less than 30yrds and need a rangefinder???? I guess its for some folks, I do have one my dad gave me I would sell...think its a Leopold if I can find it.


----------



## BearKat13 (Aug 11, 2015)

Appreciate the comments, keep em' coming


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

What I had the most trouble with at first was accidentally leaving a scent trail where I walked. Cheap pull-on fairly tall (upper calf) rubber boots helped a LOT! I would roll pants leg around to have pants inside the boots. Try not to rub against brush on your way to stand. Smell is one sense of a deer you just can't beat. Cover scents aren't good IMO, but be clean with no smell instead.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

wet dreams said:


> TP for what its made for and for a blood trail, rangefinder???? *your going to be shooting less than 30yrds and need a rangefinder????* I guess its for some folks, I do have one my dad gave me I would sell...think its a Leopold if I can find it.


I don't hunt from a stand over a feeder. I stalk hunt. Walk in, spot, stalk, and shoot. I might be anywhere from 10 to 60 yards, so yeah, it helps.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Bird said:


> I don't hunt from a stand over a feeder. I stalk hunt. Walk in, spot, stalk, and shoot. I might be anywhere from 10 to 60 yards, so yeah, it helps.


Ok, I can't/don't do that......I found out yrs back I was NOT a Indian, also found out 30yrs back >I< should NOT shoot at a deer past 35yrs, also found out here in E Tex when you spot one, most of the time its after it spotted me. After a cpl yrs of hunting E Tex I found out the best way to be successful is in a tree and that was 35yrs ago. I too have hunted places where all thats needed is a handfull of corn and a pocket knife....or a hammer


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

As usual, always good advise here on 2Cool. Safety vest/harness!!! http://www.huntersafetysystem.com/ MAKE SURE YOU WEAR IT!!! You may want to look into some GOOD snake boots as well. If you're gonna be wearing snake boots, get them now and get them broke in. Also, practice getting in and out of your stand while wearing them. Another positive vote here for the Thermacell. Rangefinder, once on stand, you can use it to range land marks then you don't have to count on it so much when Muy Grande comes strolling in. A decent multi-colored head lamp is nice as well. Use the red going to and from in the dark and don't forget to look down. Did I mention snake boots? Good blood light. It won't take but a sitting or two for you to know what else you may or may not want to take with you. Like Aggie87 said, Shoot for the exit. And remember, Without picture's on 2Cool.... It didn't happen! Well.... I just made that part up. Good Luck!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Please don't forget that the speed of sound is 1125 feet per second while your arrow may be doing 300 feet per second. Trying to shoot too far really gives the deer a lot of time to move and get wounded. The reaction time of a deer is totally unbelievable!

Here is just my 2 cent opinion. Sight in your bow for 20 yards. Only have one pin for sights. If the deer is further than 20 yards, don't shoot. Even then, you must wait for the correct angle for good shot placement. Have fun! Bow hunting is incredible!


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

All things seem to be covered above save one. Always Always be aware of you wind direction . It makes sense to have 2 or 3 stand sites set up if you can do that, so that the wind is in your favor. All things listed above are a mute point if the deer smells you and refuses to come in. Good luck...


----------

